# How long will 5kg of c02 last?



## Aqua Hero (27 May 2015)

In the the near future i may use pressurized c02 but one thing thats bothering me is how long it lasts. i have looked at some many posts on different forums and i still cant get a decent answer.

the tank is 120-145ltrs
dual 24w t5 unit which are on for 9 hrs a day
7-10x turnover from filter but minimal surface agitation
Packed with low light plants 

if i were to run the c02 1bps and there were no leaks, how long would it last for?


----------



## ian_m (27 May 2015)

I used 20gr per day in my 180litre tank with a green heading to yellow drop checker, so you will be looking at (for a 2Kg FE) 180/150 * 2000/20 -> 120 days.


----------



## JamieB (27 May 2015)

It's so hard to say how long it will last as you need to remember there are variations in everything compared to other people, even down to the size of the bubble in the counter! You might want to take a read through a very recent post about this here:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-long-do-you-get-out-of-a-cylinder.37242/#post-401933


----------



## aaron.c (27 May 2015)

My biggest piece of advice is get 2 of them.  Order at the same time if you can to save shipping.  We have two here so what when one runs out we can swap it the same day.


----------



## Aqua Hero (27 May 2015)

im talking about 5kg not 2kg


----------



## Aqua Hero (27 May 2015)

JamieB said:


> It's so hard to say how long it will last as you need to remember there are variations in everything compared to other people, even down to the size of the bubble in the counter! You might want to take a read through a very recent post about this here:
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-long-do-you-get-out-of-a-cylinder.37242/#post-401933



i read that post and it was confusing. didnt really help. this is a link to the kit i might be getting http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...products/advance-complete-aquarium-co2-system


----------



## JamieB (27 May 2015)

It's likely confusing as everything is subjective with this, you'll only get an estimate and it could be miles out to what you'd get.


----------



## Aqua Hero (27 May 2015)

thats the problem. i dont know if im gonna get a year out of the c02 or a few weeks


----------



## ian_m (27 May 2015)

Aqua Hero said:


> thats the problem. i dont know if im gonna get a year out of the c02 or a few weeks


Well 5Kg using my rate for 150litre tank gives 180/150 * 5000/20 -> 300 days.


----------



## aaron.c (27 May 2015)

I think as Jamie has said, it is very confusing with lots of variables.  Get a spare FE or make arrangements to refill it quickly (see the refill sticky), and just see how you get on.

You will likely be meddling with it a lot in the first few weeks while you try and get it all in balance.

good luck


----------



## Aqua Hero (27 May 2015)

Alright cheers guys


----------



## aaron.c (27 May 2015)

Keep us posted


----------



## Mark D (27 May 2015)

I will be setting up my Rio 400 with a 5kg FE in the next few weeks, so if your not ahead of me in getting going I will let you know what my usage is like


----------

